# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Thước thủy căn máy

## Tuấn

Lang thang trên mạng thấy có con thước này giá rất hợp lý cho các cụ nhà ta chế máy  :Smile: 

http://ketnoitructuyen.com/san-pham/...-541-2002.aspx

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê vậy ta , thấy mấy cái trong bãi không thèm mua , mà cái này phù hợp cho anh em làm máy lớn thôi , chứ em thích mini , 1 tấm thớt là đủ , mọi thứ trên đó nó phẳng hết rồi.

----------


## sieunhim

Giá thế những thằng như e thì chịu, e đang chuẩn bị làm con máy 5090(không giống ai kaka) cũng đang lo cái vụ canh máy, đồ nghề e chuẩn bị là 2cây thước thủy + ống nước dân thợ xây kaka

----------

